# Symbol - Sliding Door Roller



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

2003 Autosleeper Symbol ( Peugeot Boxer base vehicle )

The guide roller at the front of the sliding door is looking very worn in places, causing it bump as it's opened or closed.
Looking at the photo I think it may a ball bearing and I'm conserned it may break apart when we ventre into europe on this years hoiliday.

It looks like the roller arm is secured by one bolt and I'm wondering just how difficult it is to replace, or is it best left to a Peugeot dealer.

Any idea's on how much this sort of thing will cost.


----------



## homercostello (Jun 6, 2011)

dear zozzer
I have the 2003 ducatto that shares the same part I managed to source one from a fiat dealer you best sit down while i tell how much
it cost me 83 pounds i fitted it myself about 15 minutes work. any main dealer can supply one.
regards
jeff 8O


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Maybe worth a look or an email to them..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/fiat-ducato-sliding-door

Is this it !!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...GHT-SLIDING-DOOR-ROLLER-TOP-NEW-/180949031800


----------

